

Why DOES Google lobby so much? - gaius
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/23/google_lobby_why/

======
abrown28
Because they have to. The rest of you have been busy voting the government
more and more power which means google has to lobby to keep their competitors
from using that power to kill them. The only way to reduce the power of
lobbyists is to reduce the power of the government. I feel like I'm the only
one who sees that truth.

------
casca
A better question is "Why does Google lobby so little?". Given the payback,
lobbying is a very efficient way of companies to influence the markets that
they play in.

